# My new baby



## OutWest

Awww. She's beautiful. She looks tired from the surgery. She looks like a "Lady" to me. Have fun, and post more pictures.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

She looks like a Grace to me. She's so cute.


----------



## kwhit

She is sooooo pretty! 

Names, hmmm...how about:

Raven
Pepper
Ebony
Josie
Eve
Jinx


----------



## Laurie

How about Raven?????? She's adorable....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Melissa, what a precious precious baby. She's beautiful. She looks like a Luna to me...... cause I'm sure you're over the moon for her!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!! She is sooo cute!!


----------



## Kristin

She's *really* adorable... what a beauty! Love her collar too.


----------



## Belle's Mom

She is soooo adorable.

So looking forward to hear how tomorrow goes with her new siblings when she is awake.


----------



## dborgers

She's adorable!! Kudos to you for giving her a wonderful life. I love these kinds of stories!


----------



## dborgers

> She needs a name, ideas?


"Sweetie"?


----------



## SandyK

OK...so after seeing this post, I thought let me see if it is the same dog she posted looking for a home. Yes, it is...ha, ha. You are not certifiable...just a good hearted person to give such a cutie a good home!!


----------



## Solas Goldens

She is beautiful! How about Fiona!I love Irish names.


----------



## hollyk

I had to check the "Apple" post too! I'm so glad this bonny lass has found a wonderful home. I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so happy you got her. She is such a cutie pie. I think Pepper would be a cute name for her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Such a cutie! 

I'm sure you'll find the perfect name after she is with you a few days.


----------



## Yuki

i am so in love with your girl. she is beautiful. give her my love, big hug and lots of kisses.

how about naming her Corovina or Onyx?


----------



## Karen519

*Melissa*

Melissa

She is beyond adorable. When I first saw her pic just now I thought of *Sweetie,* like dborgers, or *Precious, or Charisma*!!!
SINCE she is a LAP PUPPY, I'm trying to think of a name that means affectionate!!
Can't wait to hear how she and her siblings love one another!!
She looks like she could have some Flat Coated Retriever in her!


----------



## amy22

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deber

What a beauty! Cant wait to see pictures as she grows


----------



## Rainheart

She is beautiful! What a darling face!


----------



## nolefan

Congratulations!!! Your new baby is beautiful and I can't wait to hear all about her adventures as she grows up... how exciting!

I love the suggestion earlier of Josie
I also love the name Kira

Keep us posted! Can't wait to see more photos....


----------



## solinvictus

I like the name Beauty. She is adorable. Thanks for giving her a home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

OMG, she's a little bear. I love her. Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megora

This caught me by surprise! After I heard she was adopted I stopped checking the other thread. Then I saw this thread I popped in to see who....!  

This is awfully sweet of you to swoop in pick her up. You absolutely need to give us more pictures + tell us how it goes with your two other dogs. 

Rosie or Chrissy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, she's absolutely beautiful, I thought she was the same little girl that was posted from a previous thread. She's lucky to have you as a momma.

You've gotten some great name suggestions-I like Raven, Josie, Luna.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of her and hearing the name you choose.


----------



## LibertyME

YIPPEE!!! A super cute, new addition - How FUN!!


----------



## C's Mom

I can't wait for more pics. Thank you for giving this girl a loving home.


----------



## Bob Dylan

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* she is a beauty. 

Name, Madicke (Swedish, meaning Little Angel) she sure looks like an angel.........


----------



## Karen519

*Angel*

Angel would be such a cute name!
Can't wait to hear more about her and her first night and morning!!


----------



## Adriennelane

Congratulations! She reminds me of my Dory girl! If she's half as sweet as my Dory, you're going to be rewarded greatly. Is her fur really soft?


----------



## maple1144

oh she is so beautiful! it looks like she has gold dust on her toes and ears so pretty!


----------



## inge

What a sweet girl! Lucky you and lucky her!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Congratulations!!! When I commented on the other thread it somehow went over my head that YOU adopted her:doh:

She reminds me a lot of a dog named Chief (long story) but that wouldn't fit for a girl. Maybe Samantha?


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so happy for both of you. I like Josie and Starr


----------



## goldensrbest

She is so beautiful.


----------



## grn2806

She is a beauty! Concrats to you and her!


----------



## fostermom

Oh she's gorgeous! I have no idea how I missed all of this. She is so lucky you decided to adopt her and bring her home. 

I don't know why the name Fiona popped into my head when I saw her picture. Regardless of what you name her, her nickname will have to be LUCKY!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

That's it!!!!! Bonnie Lass

She's adorable and looks like a real sweetie! Congratulations and thank you!



hollyk said:


> I had to check the "Apple" post too! I'm so glad this bonny lass has found a wonderful home. I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## maggiesmommy

What a doll!! I had a friend growing up who adopted a dog from a shelter and named her Happy...I also like Keeper, Lucky, and maybe a city type name like Paris, or Milan, or Sydney?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I have a running conversation with the receptionist at the eye clinic about puppy names because I'm always looking down the sign in sheet and commenting which ones might be good for any future puppy we bring home. She told me some names that are overused and makes it confusing to staff, but told me the one she dislikes the most (other than the obscene ones) for making reminder calls is "Booger". I've been noticing some cute LuLus and Zoe/Zoie/Zoeys for the females and one Barklee, which caught my eye for obvious reasons. There was also a Ziggie on there that I thought was cute but that's probably a male name?


----------



## desilu

Congratulations - she is perfect! She looks so much like my heart dog, who is now at the Bridge. Winnie (affectionately known as Winnie the Pooch) was a golden/collie mix with black shiny fur like this sweet girl's. I like many of the names mentioned . . . Bonnie is a great one!


----------



## Ranger

She is beautiful!! Oh, what a sweetie. Bless you for rescuing her!!

I've picked out 3 names for my next (girl) dog, but since I usually end up with boys, I'll list them here! 

- Charm
- River
- Vegas

I admit, if I had a female Ranger-lookalike (like your little gal!), I'd be calling her River. So I'd have a River and a Ranger...


----------



## MelMcGarry

She's adorable! How about Ellie Mae?


----------



## mylissyk

We are kind of leaning towards a name, but I'll wait until hubby is back in town to decide for sure. All great suggestions though. 

Little girl will probably top out at 35 lbs as an adult, she's a tiny thing.


----------



## Dakotadog

What an adorable pup! Is she a golden? Hope you are having fun!


----------



## mylissyk

Not a Golden, just really cute!


----------



## hollyk

I think this little girlie already has huge fan club. Hope she is settling in well. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Karen519

*Name*

Looking forward to hearing her name and to more pics if you have any.
How are she and the rest of the crew getting along!
35 Pounds sounds ideal!!


----------



## Megora

mylissyk said:


> Not a Golden, just really cute!


I'm sure she has retriever in her... which is next best.


----------



## mylissyk

New pics, pardon the lighting problem, I was shooting into the sun. On the couch was Wed night, she was sleepy and hurting from her spay surgery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So so sweet. Can't wait to see how her personality blossoms!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Oh my goodness! What a sweetheart.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

You say she's a lapdog, how about Lappa, short for Lapadorable.


----------



## Megora

She's such a beauty<: 

Thanks for the pics! 

How is she doing with the other dogs? Or are you keeping them seperate for right now?


----------



## Dallas Gold

She sure looks like she has flatcoat/golden in her. Are you planning a DNA test at some point? It might be fun to set up a guessing contest!


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissyk*

MYLISSYK

I want her-she is JUST GORGEOUS!!
Do you think she could be part Flat Coated Retriever!! She sure looks it to me!!

What about the name Munchkin-since you think she will be small.


----------



## C's Mom

She is so pretty - looks like a Sadie to me.


----------



## hollyk

Dallas Gold said:


> She sure looks like she has flatcoat/golden in her. Are you planning a DNA test at some point? It might be fun to set up a guessing contest!


Now that would be fun!

Hope your Little Miss is doing well.


----------



## OutWest

She has beautiful bone structure and such a sweet face. I'd guess some flat-coated retriever...or perhaps Golden X black lab...


----------



## dborgers

If you'd like to get a DNA test done eventually we've had 2 done by this company, most recently on Buddy, who Laura adopted after her daughter saw my post about him.

This is the company. Very accurate:

Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Whatever her background is, she's beautiful and so adorable. 

Enjoyed the new pictures of her, they're great.


----------



## mylissyk

Megora said:


> She's such a beauty<:
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> How is she doing with the other dogs? Or are you keeping them seperate for right now?


 Doing great with the other dogs, started playing this morning. She was a littel shy at first.


----------



## mylissyk

I don't think any Flatcoat, I probably will do a DNA test, she is such a mystery!


----------



## Megora

mylissyk said:


> I don't think any Flatcoat, I probably will do a DNA test, she such a mystery!


Yes - please do the DNA!!!! And you need a new signature now. 

It always fascinates me trying to guess what's in some dogs' breeding. And it looks like she's pretty unique. She is so FURRY. I mean look at that fabulous puppy tail! The last puppy I saw with a tail like that was a newf puppy.  

I would have guessed flat coat, but their noses/heads are quite a bit different. She has a fuller face like a lab or a golden.


----------



## hollyk

Maybe spaniel or setter mix since she is so small.
So happy to hear she is settling in.


----------



## Ranger

She's so beautiful! 

More pics, please!


----------



## dborgers

We had the DNA test done on Buddy because my sister-in-law asked what I wanted for Christmas. He looked quite a lot like your girl, but 55 lbs.

Here are some pics of him. We didn't know what he was until a couple days before Laura and Melissa met me in Ohio halfway to pick him up

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> If you'd like to get a DNA test done eventually we've had 2 done by this company, most recently on Buddy, who Laura adopted after her daughter saw my post about him.
> 
> This is the company. Very accurate:
> 
> Dog DNA Test, Dog Breed Test - Wisdom Panel Canine DNA Testing | Wisdom Panel


We did two on Barkley, including the one you linked. It tested for more breeds than the other one (a cheek swab kind). Barkley's came back with only Golden Retriever listed on both (and we didn't send them a photo either).


----------



## coppers-mom

She's a cute little sweetheart and so lucky to have gone home with you!


----------



## Blondie

OMG! She the sweetest!


----------



## fostermom

She sure looks like a golden/lab mix to me. She reminds me of my last foster puppy (Virgo), who we believe was a golden/lab mix, except he was much larger than her (at 4-5 months old, he's tiny in this picture). She has that reddish undertone to her coat that a lot of golden/lab mixes have, even my Jasmine, in my signature has it. If not golden, I'd say maybe spaniel in the mix.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I love the pics. She sure is a cutie. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## merryh

sambuca? very sweet of you to rescue her... good luck!


----------



## mylissyk

fostermom said:


> She sure looks like a golden/lab mix to me. She reminds me of my last foster puppy (Virgo), who we believe was a golden/lab mix, except he was much larger than her (at 4-5 months old, he's tiny in this picture). She has that reddish undertone to her coat that a lot of golden/lab mixes have, even my Jasmine, in my signature has it. If not golden, I'd say maybe spaniel in the mix.


Ok, so this is all your fault! LOL, LOL!!! 
I wanted that puppy, if we lived closer together I would have been applying to adopt Virgo back when you fostered him, so it's all your fault I had a hidden craving for a little black furry puppy, hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## kobusclan6

She's beautiful.... looks like a Chloe or Sadie.


----------



## fostermom

mylissyk said:


> Ok, so this is all your fault! LOL, LOL!!!
> I wanted that puppy, if we lived closer together I would have been applying to adopt Virgo back when you fostered him, so it's all your fault I had a hidden craving for a little black furry puppy, hahahahahaha!!!


I thought of that when I saw the first thread yesterday when you mentioned wanting to get her if she was returned and looking at her picture! I would have adopted him to you in a heartbeat, too. LOL. Those little black furry puppies just eat at your heart until you can't resist.


----------



## sameli102

She is too adorable! I've always liked Halo for a sweet girl.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa

She looks like a sweet girl! Congrats


----------



## Aislinn

Bless you for rescuing this little beauty. She is soooo adorable! I agree with what someone else said, she looks like a Lady to me.


----------



## Ithaca

Wow, she really IS beautiful! And hurray for adopting a black pet! They are euthanized much more than other colours, sadly. People choose coloured pets over black pets a lot. I have a gorgeous black cat and I would love to have such a beautiful black puppy to play with my Poppers! 

Really, I can't get over how beautiful your new baby is!


----------



## Ithaca

I think I'm a bit jealous...  I can't stop looking at her picture!

What about Noche (night in Spanish) for a name? She looks like a smooth latina night to me!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

b








"Beauty" as in black beauty or "Belle". Just lovely!!


----------



## mylissyk

Let me introduce you to Cheyenne!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

She is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## dborgers

This adorable little girl had a rough start.. So heartwarming. She's a beautiful little girl whatever she is. I'm a mutt myself. 



Dallas Gold said:


> We did two on Barkley, including the one you linked. It tested for more breeds than the other one (a cheek swab kind). Barkley's came back with only Golden Retriever listed on both (and we didn't send them a photo either).


Same here. No pics or info provided to them. One thing I'd been curious about while he lived here were the rings of skin around his eyes and his feathers (as you can see in the photo below). The results said he was 11% American Water Spaniel, I Googled a pic (below Buddy's pic) of an American Water Spaniel and, sure enough, there were the rings Buddy has around his eyes, his leg feathers, and other traits not his 75% Lab. 

Insight Co's Wisdom Panel was spot on a 2nd time. Good DNA tests.

Buddy:










American Water Spaniel (I can see the eyes, feathers, a little of his stance, and the contribution to his being 55 lbs instead of a 70 or 80 lb Lab:









I'm so happy for this little girl. Kudos to her new mom. Win/win.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cheyenne is a beautiful name!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dallas Gold said:


> Cheyenne is a beautiful name!


Totally agree, love it. Great name for this little beauty, she wears it well.


----------



## GoldenCamper

mylissyk said:


> Let me introduce you to Cheyenne!!


Love the name..pretty close to the "Chief" named I mentioned too


----------



## Karen519

*Melissa*

Melissa

The name Cheyenne suits her!!

She is one BEAUTIFUL little girl!! I LOVE the pics that were taken of her at the shelter, too. This one stole my heart!!


----------



## Swanolck

She is absolutely beautiful!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## SandyK

Love her new name!! Cheyenne is lucky you adopted her. She is sooo darn cute!!


----------



## fostermom

When are we going to get more pictures?


----------



## mylissyk

I keep trying to get pictures of the three together, but Cheyenne is never still long enough!


----------



## mylissyk

She likes her daddy. Froggy legs.
Notice the chewed wall corner behind them? Courtesy of my previous foster puppies. My poor kitchen.


----------



## Rainheart

She is too adorable! I am in love! I am glad to see that she seems to be fitting in!


----------



## Laurie

She is adorable.....as are Robbie and Lilah!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Oh my goodness she is so adorable! She looks very happy.


----------



## Looni2ns

Cheyenne is the perfect name for a pretty little Texas girl. She's absolutely adorable. 

She looks a lot like my Jessie, who we believe is Border Collie and Lab. Her shelter pic could have been Jessie's. Cheyenne looks like she took the big bone structure of the lab, while Jess has the smaller bone structure of the BC.


----------



## hollyk

She looks right at home. What a pretty, pretty girl.


----------



## fostermom

Awwww! Thanks for more pictures of her. She is precious!


----------



## Aislinn

Just checking in to see how Cheyenne is doing. She's such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## mylissyk

She's doing great! Fitting in really well with my pups, and of course has daddy wrapped around her paw. She house trained in about a week, such a good girl.

This is Cheyenne and Robbie this morning. Lilah plays with her all the time, but this was the first time Robbie wrestled with her. Robbie by himself was when Cheyenne walked away, he wasn't ready to stop!


----------



## Tinatxh

I like the name "lady" for her  she is so beautiful!


----------



## mudEpawz

you have a total heart breaker on your hands there


----------



## Claire's Friend

She is so cute. Glad it's all working out !!


----------



## SandyK

Glad all your kids are getting along with each other. Very cute pics of Cheyenne and Robbie!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

That's so cute. She is lucky to have such a great home.


----------



## Aislinn

Love the new pictures! So glad they are getting to be such great friends. She looks so much like a black Golden Retriever, such a sweet face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The new pictures are fantastic, great to hear Cheyenne is doing so well and they're all getting along great. She's such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## nolefan

LOVE the wrestling photos! So great to hear that your little girl is fitting in so nicely - as if she were meant to be


----------



## Bentley's Mom

What a great family she joined. I love the last picture of Robbie. Too cute.


----------



## AcesWild

soooo precious!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cheyenne*

How is Cheyenne doing!? Love this girl!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cheyenne*

I love the pic of Cheyenne with her Daddy and this one with her froggy legs!!!


----------



## mylissyk

Cheyenne and my foster puppy Kaden, they are best buds, and probably the same age ~ 9 months.


----------



## mylissyk

Lilah and Cheyenne


----------



## goldensrbest

She really is a cutie.


----------



## hubbub

Their all so cute! You can really see how small she is in the pic with Lilah.

I'd never go to work with all that cuteness in the house


----------



## MercyMom

Wow she is a gorgeous gal! How does Midnight sound for a name?


----------



## kwhit

put in a new thread...


----------



## Karen519

*Melissa*

Melissa

Cheyenne, Kaden and Lilah are all so adorable!!
Wonderful that Cheyenne and Kaden love each other so much!!!


----------

